# Technology fast forward; from 3D TV to holographic TV?



## utkarsh77 (Nov 23, 2012)

What is the future of Television? Glasses 3D TV and OLED TV - from Toshiba and LG respectively - that can be stretched and twisted is yesterday’s news. What more technological advancement will we be able to see in this category within our life time? Or how do you wish to see the Television technology to advance. Perhaps a frameless TV that generates 3D holographic images? Remember that today’s Science Fiction is tomorrow’s reality.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 23, 2012)

*img.digitaltrends.com/image/xbox-720-projector-patent-625x395-c
Xbox 720 patent describes tech that projects a game onto your living room | Digital Trends


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2012)

Holographic TV, sounds like a dream! 


Spoiler



If yes, it will surely boost the P*RN industry very much


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 24, 2012)

utkarsh77 said:


> What is the future of Television? Glasses 3D TV and OLED TV - from Toshiba and LG respectively - that can be stretched and twisted is yesterday’s news. What more technological advancement will we be able to see in this category within our life time? Or how do you wish to see the Television technology to advance. Perhaps a frameless TV that generates 3D holographic images? Remember that today’s Science Fiction is tomorrow’s reality.



I really hope that they develop holographic TVs within our lifetime.  Imagine how awesome that would be when you're playing games!  Imagine this scenario: you're playing a first person shooter.  Depending on which angle your watch the screen, your perspective will change (as with real life).  This means if there's an enemy hiding somewhere, you may not see him initially if you're just staring straight at the screen, but if you were to physically move your head a bit to the left or right, you might be able to see the hidden enemy.  Imagine the possibilities with gaming!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think we are going to see the holographic TV's in the next few years. I agree to the point that there has been so many new innovations in display world but still the talks of holographic Tv's would be a non sense stuff as for now. Have a look at recently launched ultra HD Tv's from LG and Sony. They are so costly as for now irrespective of the great features they have. The same may not hold true of OLED's as they are a bit cheaper as compared to Ultra HD Tv's but then the Ultra HD TV's have advantage in terms of size.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 14, 2012)

Haha @Gearbox! that was epic


----------

